# I can't register my Kindle



## jennifervn (Mar 1, 2011)

I got this one from Dad for my birthday gift and try to many way but still can't register my Kindle.
I did try register direct from my Kindle (checked the wireless, it works) and I did try register online also but it only show the result on amazon page after I typed serial number " There was a problem registering your Kindle. Please contact customer service at 1-866-321-8851".
Does any one have same that problem?


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

No, but I've heard of it, and the only solution was to contact support. I don't remember if they could fix it or if the Kindle was replaced.

Good luck, it sucks when a new Kindle doesn't work.


----------



## jennifervn (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Cathy. Yes it makes me crazy LOL. Just unbelievable something like that happen with the new one Dad just bought.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bet your dad bought it via his account, did NOT mark it as a gift, and so it's registered to his account.  And that's why you can't register it to yours.  So, if it was me, I'd check with dad first.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you called the phone number yet? Are you sure your dad bought it new _from Amazon?_

I've heard of kindles that can't register, and you get that message to call, if it's been blacklisted - reported lost or stolen.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I bet your dad bought it via his account, did NOT mark it as a gift, and so it's registered to his account. And that's why you can't register it to yours. So, if it was me, I'd check with dad first.


that's what happened to my kindle - my dh bought it for me tho - and all he did was go into his account and click de register, then I went in and registered, no problems.


----------

